# Fave Breed?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I love all horses but have Kentucky/Rockys at the moment. I don't think there is a bad horse, only horses who have been treated badly by people.


----------



## Campdraftin_Chic (Sep 12, 2007)

I know what you mean, I love all horses, and I don't discriminate against a particular breed but these are just a few I'm partial to =] 

It's the whole "there's no such thing as a bad horse, just a bad rider" thing, I knew a really awful horse who reared and charged people, but I genuinely suspect he was mistreated. it's sad what people do to animals...  

But, anyway =] I'm not looking to start a whole "This breed of horse is better" thing, I'm just interested in people's opinons


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok then, Of course I love my Kentucky horses but I saw an episode on RFD TV about Gypsy Varners (sp?) They are the coolest horses, just beautiful.


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

duh totally arabians!!! haha


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

I love Clydesdales!!! We know some people in texas that have 7 or 8!!! They are so gorgeous!!! I love QHs and..... warmbloods-(I know there are all kinds but i can't decide!)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Ok then, Of course I love my Kentucky horses but I saw an episode on RFD TV about Gypsy Varners (sp?) They are the coolest horses, just beautiful.


Gypsy Vanners are gorgeous!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Love appaloosa's, standardbreds, connemara's and welsh sec D.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the old TB, hannoveins, QH and ASH. Thats my cuppa tea!


----------



## Campdraftin_Chic (Sep 12, 2007)

I love gypsy vanners! they're gorgeous! and TBs... ah! so beautiful =]


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If I had tons of money, time and the world was a safer place. My dream would be to have one of those brightly colored Gypsy wagons, a Gypsy Vanner to pull it and travel across the country for a year or 2 or 3 or 4


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Dutch Warmbloods!!! I have one and I love them!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a dutch too!


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Arabs all the way.

I'm an Ay-rab girl. Born and raised around them. Always had them, always will.

Some day I want to have a great park Arab. I always get the chills when I watch a truely awesome one. 

And I really love Paso's. I love my Arabs but they just don't have that same "Cadilac ride" as a Paso.

And Dutch Harnness Horses. Love them. Such a big, animated gait. =]


----------



## Campdraftin_Chic (Sep 12, 2007)

> If I had tons of money, time and the world was a safer place. My dream would be to have one of those brightly colored Gypsy wagons, a Gypsy Vanner to pull it and travel across the country for a year or 2 or 3 or 4


I wish I could do something like that, I'd really like to do a really long ride for charity or something like that when I'm older =]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I <3 Quarter Horses, Morgans, & Thoroughbreds.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

they still do that i nthe states, they have camping tours in the mid west.


----------



## Claiiire (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd have to say that I LOVE thoroughbreds. They are very talented in what they do, and are just generally good-looking.

But based only on looks, I'd have to say Gypsy Vanners. Just... WOW. I mean you can't get much better looking than they are, in m opinion. :shock:


----------



## twhbea (Jun 28, 2007)

My fav bre3ed is the Tennessee Walking Horse. I love the breed it runs through my veins. I love clydes too.


----------



## MiniHorseLvr (Sep 29, 2007)

Irish Sport Horses - I own one. They're an amazing, beautiful breed!

Akhal-Teke's - AMAZING horses. Absolutely gorgeous. My dream horse!

Chincoteague Pony - Always wanted one!

Miniature Horses - I also own a miniature. They're great and so much fun!


----------



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

Arabians--no matter what people say they are not all spit and fire

Morgans--nice and steady, with nice movement and great build

Andalusian--gorgeous horses... *drool*

Paso Fino--same as the Andy's

Missouri Walking HOrse--love that smooth gait!!


----------



## Green Jasper (Sep 29, 2007)

I would have to go with Nooitgedachts. or Arabs. Love 'em both :!:


----------



## twhbea (Jun 28, 2007)

Arabs are beautiful animals and NO not all of them are what everyone calls Quote "Crazy" Ive seen some very senceable arabs. All the ones Ive seen had FIRE but not out of control fire as the word crazy. My TWH mare is prolly more crazy than ive seen some arabs. SHE IS FULL of herself.

Fresians are beautiful animals too


----------



## DappledSilver (Sep 24, 2007)

Lusitanos, Percherons, Andalusians and Irish Sport Horse, especially andy's.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i would love to get a old fashion morgan, but i'm stuck with my guys!!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I love warmbloods, but sadly I can't afford one.
I'm also fond of welsh ponies, friesians, quarter horses, and the good old thoroughbred.


----------



## emilou423 (Oct 6, 2007)

when i was younger i loved thoroughbreds... then i tried to ride one  and now that im a farrier, i cringe when i hear the name because most of them have worthless hooves from 2000 years of over-breeding. professionally i LOVE mustangs, natural selection gave most of them strong feet.

that said, i must admit thoroughbreds are attractive and graceful. gypsy vanners too, they have a fantastic look that just draws you in.

right now my favorite is appy because thats what my girl is.  im not ashamed of my bias...


----------



## Rubino (Oct 5, 2007)

My favs are warmbloods, irish draughts, shires and cleveland bays


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, most of the tb at my barn have terrible feet. One of mine has excellent feet and the other has decent feet. But I love big, black tb.


----------



## vicatta (Oct 7, 2007)

Hanoverians, Trakehners, or... Czech Warmbloods (randomly enough )


----------



## kategreece (Oct 16, 2007)

*the site for horse lovers*

American Quarter Horse ! horsematch.com


----------



## Jassy (Oct 31, 2007)

I love practicaly all breeds lol, 

but my favs are: Holstiner, Hanoverian, Dutch Warmblood (mostly all warmbloods), Hunter (cause the're soo tall, and they're faces arn't narrow)!!      :mrgreen:


----------



## Equus_Dea (Oct 31, 2007)

*fave breed*

Mustangs
Gypsy Vanners

I've never owned either but I long too someday!


----------



## Jassy (Oct 31, 2007)

i wish i could own a horse. i hope to one day my parents promised that if they ever won the lottery they would but me a horse so ya LOL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gryffin Designs (Oct 28, 2007)

I love the big, thick-necked draft horses. Friesians, clydesdales, morgans, and some of the sport mixes.

There are lots of other breeds I like, but I always give a second look to this magnificent big guys. The neck isn't all of it ... it's also the short-coupled body, the feathers and big feet, and on the friesians, their incredible mane and tails!!!

Their temperaments seem to sound so sweet, too, although I haven't had the opportunity to spend a lot of time with them.


----------



## Equus_Dea (Oct 31, 2007)

draft horses rule! You would like the gypsy vanner then, they are gorgous!! I hope to own one someday, they are just so beautiful and powerful! could you imagine riding one? "fainting now"


----------



## Dancers Mom (Oct 31, 2007)

*Fave Breed*

While when i was young it was quarterhorse. But now that I am older and recently rescued a TB I have to say they are great.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Thoroughbreds are great arn't they! Some body said Hanoverian, oo i love them  :lol:


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Quarter Horses And Arabians.


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh God It has to be an Irish Cob but why does everyone in the USA call them gypsy vanners??????????????
My girl Cara


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Of course, I love thouroughbreds. Duh. They are amazing, so versatile. I rode two thouroughbreds today. Started on my coach's horse, and did dressage, then switched to mine and did 3ft jumps. They can do anything and look cute doing it. Love em.


----------



## AppyLover (Nov 10, 2007)

I have an Appaloosa and I just love this breed.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Cara, I found this on a vanner web site in answer to your question. I was wondering too. 
The name Gypsy Vanner was trademarked a few years ago by a man in Florida, who then created the Gypsy Vanner Society. Through this gentleman's superb marketing skills, the name "Gypsy Vanner" has become well known within the USA.
In essence, the name refers to the same horse. There is no difference in them, especially now that the, "Gypsy Vanner Horse Society" registers horses which meet the breed type, no matter what their heritage. The GVH Society formerly only registered horses which they bred or imported, but now anyone can register this type of horse with them. The GVHS has over the years evolved into a democratically run association, and has grown quite a bit. For the last few years running, horses from BFSGH (registered as Vanners by their owners) have swept top honors at the Gypsy Vanner National Shows. Indeed, many of the best promoted "Gypsy Vanners" originated from BFSGH


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

hmmm so many beautiful breeds.

Quarter Horse and Tennessee Walker are my faves.
Closely followed by: Clydsdale, Gypsy Vanners, Fresian, Perchron


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Cara, I found this on a vanner web site in answer to your question. I was wondering too.
> The name Gypsy Vanner was trademarked a few years ago by a man in Florida, who then created the Gypsy Vanner Society. Through this gentleman's superb marketing skills, the name "Gypsy Vanner" has become well known within the USA.
> In essence, the name refers to the same horse. There is no difference in them, especially now that the, "Gypsy Vanner Horse Society" registers horses which meet the breed type, no matter what their heritage. The GVH Society formerly only registered horses which they bred or imported, but now anyone can register this type of horse with them. The GVHS has over the years evolved into a democratically run association, and has grown quite a bit. For the last few years running, horses from BFSGH (registered as Vanners by their owners) have swept top honors at the Gypsy Vanner National Shows. Indeed, many of the best promoted "Gypsy Vanners" originated from BFSGH




Cheers for that. Must check out the web site. Thanks,


----------



## arabiangal (Nov 14, 2007)

i love arabs and icelandic pony. i have 1 of each


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

TBs, oldenburgs, paints and hanoverians. But to sum it all up, I like a fancy pinto warmblood hunter dressage horse  

*drool*


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Andalusians will always be number 1 on my favourite's list - They are so lovely to be around, and I really enjoy working with them. My stallion wouldn't hurt a thing, he's a gentle giant, very intelligent too, I must say :lol:

I also love any heavy types of breeds. Cob type horses, Gypsy Vanners, Shires, Clydesdales and stuff.

I love Dales ponies, Arabians, Welsh Cobs, Miniatures, Friesians...


----------



## relish16 (Dec 8, 2007)

clydies!!! also welsh mountain ponies are so cute! gotta luv em


----------



## sweetwaterarabians (Nov 16, 2006)

I LOVE my Arabs!!! I love all breeds of horses but Arabs especially touch my heart.










GORGEOUS pinto warmblood, Ponypile!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I love any horse breed but if i had to choose they would be (in no order)

QH - that would be my number 1! I love them
TB
Mustangs
Perchron 
and Fresians 


lol i cant choose but all horses are just gorgeous and they are the most amazing animals!


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm a draft fan. My #1 is actually tied with a Clydesdale and a Norwegian Fjord. You don't hear much about Fjords. They're unique and I like unique! 

But like I said, I'm a draft fan. Shires, Percherons, Belgians, Haflingers, and so on. I like stocky!!!


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

I am partial to black/white paints but I love all Paint/Quarter horses.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I love Thoroughbreds, Quarter Horses, Appendixes, Welsh Ponies, and many kinds of Warmbloods.


----------



## Avery (Dec 28, 2007)

My favorite breed would have to be the Dutch Warmblood. They have amazing gaits and temperment, they're athletic, they kick butt at dressage, and my own guelding is a kwpn.

Besides that I would choose a Swedish Warmblood. Only because of Briar 899... that stud is incredible.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Warmbloods (any as long as they arne't tooo drafty)

well, these are sort of in the warmblood category:

-Hanos

-Oldenburgs

-Holsteiners

-Trakheners

TB's

Haflingers (I used to own an adorible mare called Fern)

Minis (Love them! I want one sooo bad!)

Paints (some of them)

Welshes (really cute!)


and more! I love all breeds! (well, most)


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

MORGANS! =] 

and second I like bratty ponies, friesians, and if I was given the chance I would own a hackney pony in a heartbeat!


----------



## Tarvas Munkee (Jan 6, 2008)

Thoroughbreds


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

- Irish Sport Horses
- Haflingers
- Thoroughbreds
- Pintos/Paints (whatever you want to call them; I love them being tri colored)
- Morgans (I don't like the gaited [park] Morgans, though - sorry if that's offending, I'm only stating my personal opinion)
- Miniatures (eehh! so cute)
- Welsh Ponies (yipee for waymore welsh, my friends buisness)
- _some_ warmbloods (i'm not a huge fan of warmbloods)

then there's probaly more, i just can't name them...


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thoroughbreds!!! How could i not love TBs?? Especially when my boy is one? lol. I Love Clydesdales!!!!!! Some day when i have more money im gonna buy me a Clydesdale they are sooo beautiful! There is one where i ride her name is Grace and she is teh sweetist thing ever! I also really like Oldenburgs and Hannoverians (just not the hannoverians that the lady breds where i ride, they are ugly, and i think in-bred oh and are crazy) I also love Paints, some day i would love to buy a paint or a QH and do some western riding or trail riding.

But overall i love all tyoes of horses, all have flaws and good things about them. I try to look inside a horse not really what bloodline or breed but their personality.


----------



## cheekyhorse (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, I like lots of different breeds, but I LOVE my Trakehner stallion. I've never had a horse like him before, I've searched for one like him for over 20 years! They are definitley my favorite breed because of him. Smart, attractive, fantastic movement, and easy to ride. They tend to be on the forward side, but I would rather that than something that doesn't respond. I had a DWB before him....never again, too stubborn.....talented, but stubborn.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

cheekyhorse said:


> They tend to be on the forward side, but I would rather that than something that doesn't respond. I had a DWB before him....never again, too stubborn.....talented, but stubborn.


That's why I'm not a huge fan of some warmbloods


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

My favorite breeds are:
Paint
Marwari
Selle Francais
Trakehner

They are awesome! I own a Paint but I have never even ridden the other three. Still hopeing though!


----------



## luvmystandardbred27 (Oct 24, 2007)

my fave breed personally are qh in all colors because i ride mostly western and they are wonderful working/ranch horses. my palomino qh jake is branded. (i kno that was kinda random, but its true )


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> My favorite breeds are:
> Paint
> Marwari
> Selle Francais
> Trakehner


I agree, Marwari's are such an interesting breed!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I know I love there ears! I just wish they would import more to the USA.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought colors were a type and not a breed....?

Like Palominos, Paints, Pintos, Appaloosas...

I have never had them told as a breed that I know of. :wink:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Paints and Appaloosas are a breed, palomino, and pinto is colors.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I need to get updated on my colors. That explains the paint associations and stuff... :roll:


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Paints are a breed.. but a Paint horse has the "Pinto" coloring.. (generally, a purebred Paint can come in a solid color).. Palomino is a color, but they also have an association.. Some people then mistake Palomino horses as a breed because the association holds shows, etc. like other breed associations.. However the major requirement to register a palomino horse is its color, and the association recognizes most other breed associations in the US.
http://www.palominohba.com/Member Services/registration_rules.htm


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I loooooooove andalusians. And any other spanish breeds.

Am also interested in arabians.


----------



## izzie (Jan 14, 2008)

ARABS ALL DA WAY 
WHOOOP!
SOZ IM A LIL HYPER


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

TB.
I have one - Valiant Leader aka Leader
and I'm probably getting a second - Midnight


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

i want a kisber felver( haha will never happen cuz their so rare but i still want 1), oldenburg, trakehner & a russian don. haha I have exspensive taste!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Quarter Horses all the way baby!


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

- MORGANS! =D
- thoroughbreds
- quarter horses (just a few)
- selle francais
- trakehners
- awkard little weird stubborn ponies xD


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

My fav is ASH!!! then thoroughbreds, then arabians then it would probably be WB


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

In order from most favorite to to less favorites, here are my favs!!

Pintos
Paints
Thoroughbreds
Quarter Horses
Shetland Ponies
Fella Bellas
Warmbloods

just some but i am pinto/paint through and through!! I have to be loyal to slipper!!!! LOL


----------



## stacyh (Dec 29, 2006)

*fav breed*

Hi my fav breed of horse is the dutch/german/british warmbloods.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Welsh Cobs! They're my absolute favourites.
Then come the rest of the welshies.
Friesians (yeah, I'm a sucker)
Andys, Lusitanos etc.
And the rest of the UK natives - Connemara, Highland, Shetland, Clyde and Shire espeically :lol: I'm a traditionalist, it appears.
And arabs are always beautiful.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Arabs, Friesians, and most definately ASH.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: Hey were getting a few members from Australia now....yay!!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh let me see....

Saddlebreds
Hackney HORSES(Not ponies. I hate those little devils. I have a few)
Standardbreds
Quarter Horses
Mules


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Cheval said:


> cheekyhorse said:
> 
> 
> > They tend to be on the forward side, but I would rather that than something that doesn't respond. I had a DWB before him....never again, too stubborn.....talented, but stubborn.
> ...


sounds just like my wb gelding 

my favs are in no particular order:

wb's
paints
lippizanners
ash
friesian 
percherons
arabs 
and tb's


----------



## SNelson (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi--I am new here. After reading some posts--everyone seems so nice!
I love all horses. I have an appendix QH and a sold paint right now. I love Arabians, Appaloosas, TWH--ohhhh I love them all.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

hi! welcome! 8) 

is your appendix mean? ive heard that a lot of them are or maybe its just a mythe or whatever


----------



## xtareq (Feb 18, 2008)

Arabian horses, are the only breed i ride. 

i also wish to own Andalusian


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's an extremely beautiful horse in your avatar xtareq


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Quarter Horses all the way!


----------



## montysshyboi (Oct 22, 2007)

Fresians, Paints and Pintos :wink: 

oh and a good clydie cross for hardcore pleasure riding


----------



## Oliivia (Mar 5, 2008)

My favorites horses are akhal-tekes. omg i love them so so so much ! Near my home is one stable with ~20 akhal teke and i can ride with stallions there. I like our own country- estonians horses to. They are cute little opinionated ponys.


----------



## cjessy (Feb 24, 2008)

Paints are my favorite! But I would say Quarters are my second fav!
Gypsy's are gorgous too!


----------



## sunburst (Mar 6, 2008)

POAs are really surefooted and bright, which I really love; my horse could take me up a greased telephone pole if she wanted to  
For looks, though, I have to go with Arabians, Shires and a really nice old-fashioned QH


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

Some of my favorite breeds are quarter horse, thoroughbred, gypsy vanner, friesian, cleveland bay, morgan, and paint.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if I've posted her before but here are my fave breeds in order..

1. Quarter Horse
2. Morgans
3. Arabians
4. Perchrons


----------



## El Gato (Aug 21, 2007)

*Thoroughbreds*

I love Thoroughbreds...Got an Argentinian one now...


----------



## BuddyHolly (Mar 18, 2008)

Quarter Horses are my fav!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

As obvious, I would have to say that Arabians are my favourite breed.

I adore their personailties, charisma, and attitude, and it's a total joy to sit and watch them running around strutting their stuff. 

Morgans are second. One of the best temperminded breed I've ever come across.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My fav. is a Tennessee Walker, and I'm not sure about what my second and third fav.'s would be...


----------



## Mystic Venom (Apr 19, 2008)

My favorite would be arabs. i've never met a type of horse with such a spirit. They seem to carry something that no other horse has. 

followed by:
warm blood
quarter horse
freschain (i didnt spell that right)
paso fino

theres a few others but thats about all.


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

My personal fav's are:
-KWPN. 
-Swedish warmblood.
-Arabian. 
-NRPS
-Achal Teke


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

Mystic Venom said:


> My favorite would be arabs. i've never met a type of horse with such a spirit. They seem to carry something that no other horse has.
> 
> followed by:
> warm blood
> ...


You mean Friesian?


----------



## Mystic Venom (Apr 19, 2008)

haha Yup thats what i meant! thanks for the correction.


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

The obvious would have be TWH and SSH...but other than a gaited breed I'd have to go with the trusty QH. =) Others would be...Gypsys, Walkaloosas, and I've always wanted to try out a Friesian.


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> As obvious, I would have to say that Arabians are my favourite breed.
> 
> I adore their personailties, charisma, and attitude, and it's a total joy to sit and watch them running around strutting their stuff.
> 
> Morgans are second. One of the best temperminded breed I've ever come across.


Totally agree! Though, I must say, I haven't really come across a breed I didn't like.


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

I just love Icelandic horses...I owned one for almost 17 years. They are so special. I also think Shetlands are great.  Apart from these two in particular, I love all breeds. :lol:


----------



## Pammy (Apr 3, 2008)

I have to say FRIESIANS are my favorite!!! After owning one or should I say one owning me!!! HeHeHe!!! They are by far the best breed I've ever been around, so calm and loving!!!! My second favorite would have to be Belgians.  Great topic by the way!!! **GRIN**!!!


----------



## Adventures (May 2, 2008)

*Colonial Spanish Horses*

Gosh, I love all horses... but to me it is all about the Colonial Spanish Horses (aka... Spanish Mustangs). Not to be mixed up with the BLM Mustangs. Although they are a small horse, they are so smart and seem to always want to please. No one could offer me any other horse for mine.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

^^ you're dedication is inspiring!

I'll trade my horse!!!!!!!! lol -kinda :shock: 

<-----ok... I'm all in on the quarter horses. yep that's my vote...for sure............  unless you got something better! :wink:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Percherons are the best breed.  They are amazing smart, loyal once you earn their respect, absolutely gorgeous, smooth gaits, full of personality and have a saucy side as well.

They are inquisitive and if they trust you, there's not much they won't do when you ask them. They are NOT gentle giants though. I hate the term. My fave saying is gentle giants are made not born and it's true. Mine is 18 hands and 2100 lbs. and he's very respectful of me even though he could literally do whatever he wanted, if he wanted too!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also love some of the heavy draft breeds...

Ah, Percherons are so cute. Your horse is just so cute, big, & stunning, Solon!! 18hh?! LOL biggg!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

He's my pony. 8) My war pony. :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

^^haha  
although it´s kinda obvious mine is the icelandic horse, :lol: 
but, since they are the only breed ive ridden i feel like i really don´t have the right to an opinion :? :lol: 
anyways.. i also loooooove the look on "thick" horses, i feel like they are so trustworthy !


----------



## DressageDiva333 (May 21, 2008)

Oldenburgs, Selle Francais, Welsh, Arabian, Trakehner


----------



## SureFooting (May 25, 2008)

My favorite breed is probably the Hanoverian, Holsteiner, or Quarter Horse. I started out riding a Holsteiner for dressage, then I switched to a Hanoverian for three day eventing, and those horses were SO amazing. And then I switched to western riding and I bought a Quarter Horse, who is the best part of my day. So I'm stuck on those three breeds. They're so amazing!


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

i prefer paint.

They have the sweet attitudes of quarter horses, but they have the gorgeous color too!! 

they're everything i could ever want in a horse! =]


----------



## shadowfax (May 27, 2008)

Quarter Ponies, Paints, Chincoteague Ponies, Arabs, Appy, Mustangs!


----------



## wild_medlar (May 13, 2008)

hiya! mine has gotta be a Kaapsehoop Wild Breed! You guys probably don't know about them, they are only in SA, and not that famous, but my baby *  medlar  * is a Kaapsehoop Wild Horse.

if not that, i would say a Boerperd (SA or Cape), or a Boerperd cross Friesian (my mom said when we find a cross like this, and the horse is kind and gentle, she would buy him for me!)


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hmmm ... i like them all :lol: but here are some of my favorites! ! ! lol 

qh 
warmbloods
paints 
gypsy vanner
holstein
lipizzan
miniture horse 
rocky mountain horse


----------



## CutePony (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE Arabs!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I love Thoroughbreds because I own one, lol. But I also love Quarter Horses, Arabians and Gypsy Vanners. Palominos are not a breed, but I love them too!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know why but I just absolutely LOVE Fjords. They are gorg!


----------



## Smartie (May 27, 2008)

i love irish sports horses, appys, andys and gypsy vanners


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

My favorite is the Friesian Sport Horse. The horse must be at least 25% Friesian crossed with any other breed. Mine is 50% Friesian, 50% Paint.
I've also always been interested in the Cleveland Bay and the Selle Francais.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Great name FriesianSH! I would never have guessed what your favourite breed is!


----------



## tic-tac (Jun 1, 2008)

*cobs*

mine would have to be a welsh cob. i mean who wouldn't choose them


----------



## SweetMane (Jul 3, 2008)

I like Chincoteague Ponies and TB's!


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

my favorite is ofcaurse The Icelandic Horse ! Icelandics are not ponie's if people think that, they are a bit litle maybe but i think they are big :lol: they are so good nature'd and very lovely and allways so friendly


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

I will only buy horses that are TB or QH or a mix of the two!!!!!!


----------



## Artellomylove467 (Jun 13, 2008)

im with u latte62lover. Arabs are so beautiful. I love how head strong and proud they are. heres one of my girls









shes so sweet though.
artellomylove467


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE MY PAINTS!!!!!!!


----------



## Deussa (Apr 3, 2008)

*MUSTANGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

MUSTANGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

